# more than one image on a transfer sheet



## tshirtman22 (May 19, 2016)

I am in need of a little assistance. I have a small image and instead of wasting a whole transfer sheet for one small image. How can I print about 10 of them onto one transfer sheet? Is there a special program that will gang them onto one sheet?

Ta ta


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

open your editing suite select the correct size page slap the images on, 'gang them' and print.


----------



## tshirtman22 (May 19, 2016)

I don't see that option in Adobe Photoshop. What do you use for software? Thanks for the response!

Ta ta


Dekzion said:


> open your editing suite select the correct size page slap the images on, 'gang them' and print.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Serif suite. PagePlus,PhotoPlus,DrawPlus,and Movie Plus.
Works for me.


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

The simple way is to create the screen with multi pal image so that it is Easy to print on the transplant paper


----------

